# Lifting/Moving Attachment for a 7 x 12 Jet Saw



## Tmate (Jun 28, 2021)

I keep my 7" x 12" Jet horizontal bandsaw up against the wall at the end of a car lift.  Since it has non-pivoting wheels, they are useless when it comes to swinging the saw away from the wall to use it.

To solve the problem, I fabricated a short piece of 1" square tubing welded to a plate that bolts to the end of the saw.  My little floor jack swings the saw out from the wall for use in seconds.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 28, 2021)

Clever idea of yours. There's a guy on YouTube that did something similar, but he put a lazy susan bearing on it with a bottom plate. I think the item he is moving is a meat saw for his hunting passion. The thing drives and turns like a race car now.


----------

